# cycle rack



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi All, has anybody used a THULE TOWBALL CYCLE RACK!! 
could you please let me know if its any good?
i need one that will carry 60k and this one is the only one i can find!!!

thank you Phil & Anne


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Phil and Anne,

I use a Thule 2 bike carrier. I can't remember the model number but it works fine and seems perfectly steady in transit.

JohnW


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I use a couple of racks fron www.pendle-bike.co.uk have a look at the towbar racks.

Built like a tank and the 4 bike ones take 60k. Well actually they take more quite happly as I found out when I weighed our bike a few months ago 

Derek


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi 
Yes I use a Thule 902 and it works perfectly. Very safe and surprisingly very secure.
Bought mine from a company called Ski- drive in Cambridge, look em up on the net - best price any where in the country and next day delivery service.
Deno


----------

